# Mathews Helim vs Z7 Extreme



## xArrow_Assassin (May 14, 2012)

Hey guys, 
just wondering what your opinions are on the Mathews Helim vs Mathews Z7 Extreme. 
Thanks,
Brady


----------



## allenvirgil (Sep 6, 2012)

i just like the Mathews Helim coz it shoots speeds up to 332 feet per second..Having shot my helim for nearly a year now I can tell you that I honestly prefer the Heli-M in just about every way. The draw cycle is silky smooth and when the cam rolls over into the valley it's almost unnoticeable. You don't feel that "thud" you get with many of today's bows.

________________________
Spam edited by Plainsman


----------



## CheapHunter (Sep 24, 2003)

I prefer a 1986 Bear Flare II. I haven't not killed anything with it yet


----------



## wookieslayer (Jul 14, 2013)

I've been shooting the z7 for about a year now and have taken a few animals. It's a little heavier than I like but works excellent from a stand or blind. If your are going to spot and stalk go with the helium if your going to stand or blind hunt go z7 you will probably love either


----------



## FloraBamas*HotMess (May 29, 2013)

Nobody I know shoots either of those. (Nobody I know in person, that is.) I have 6 friends who shoot, and they all have Creeds, except one has a Chill.


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm in my mid 50's and I upgraded from a Switchback XT to the Helim. Silky smooth definitely describes the draw. I have "robin hooded" arrows twice this fall at 40 yards while practicing. So accuracy would seem to be a strength of the bow as well.

That said I don't think there are any bad bows out there. It is just what feels good to you when you draw it back.


----------

